# Bbc



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No doubt many here have realised that the BBC channels have now gone to the new satellite but they're not lost completely to us.

BBC 1,2,3 & 4 are still available via filmon.com and you can hook your computer to your TV with a HTML/USB cable.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah...... News update. Apparently, we might get it back.

BBC - Help Receiving TV and Radio - Astra migration


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Ah...... News update. Apparently, we might get it back.
> 
> BBC - Help Receiving TV and Radio - Astra migration



Where did you read that ? Certainly not on the link you gave


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Unless they've rewritten the page it mentions it might come back........ that said, I'm currently watching it via filmon & it works a treat.


----------



## Portugal-or-Spain? (Oct 25, 2015)

One of the benefits of living in the far north of Portugal and having a large parabola (be warned, the gizmo director / receptor inside the parabola is also critical, and all gizmos are not the same) is that we get Sky well and easily (all channels). I use Filmon at our Spanish property just over the river and it is not great (though much better than nothing, of course, and it is free as long as you use SD, not HD; the later being reliant on having a good Internet provision anyway). The only time we lose BBC in Portugal / on Sky is when a massive thunder cloud gets in the way. But such occasions are rare, and only last for a few minutes.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

lovin' Filmon. 

We put up a wall mounted TV and Android wifi receiver behind it operating the channels from the kitchen table using a wireless mouse which sends its own signal to a pick-up dongle in the side of the android device. Basically the kitchen TV (which is a white 24 inch LG smart tv) then acts like a monitor for the android thingy

We sit there with breaky watching the Beeb news and Channel 4's 'Everybody loves Raymond' and at tea time it's 'Pointless' followed by more news. Then we migrate to the lounge for a spot of plonk and Netflix ;-)

Not everyone's cuppa, but we're smiling.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Filmon is OK but you will all love Camposat better, it's Filmon but a better format.

Fred


----------



## Portugal-or-Spain? (Oct 25, 2015)

*I have both Sky and Filmon*

Filmon (in whatever form) / streamed Internet TV vs Sky is like comparing an Aixam to a BMW. We get full HD and well on Sky (including on our Freesat box), but only SD (prett poor quality) with plenty of annoying buffering on Filmon (when everyone else in POrtugal uses the Internet, the bandwidth disappears; can't watch / enjoy Strictly, that's for sure). We have Sky with a decent parabola and high gain receptor (with two TV feeds) at our house, and Filmon at our apartment nearby. So we know. I guess we are lucky in that we are in the North of Portugal, where Sky reception is much better than the South (plus we get fresh cod here, 7 Euros per kilo, yummy).

PS Our house is in Portugal, our apartment in Spain, both are ten minutes apart. We are fiscally resident in Portugal (got to love the non-habitual residence visa), while our kids go to state sponsored private Spanish schools. Because we pay social security in Spain, we also get health care cover there (although we have private insurance) as well as Portugal.


----------

